

Apple People, This Is Why Others Hate You - indy
http://rustyshelf.org/2014/09/06/apple-people-this-is-why-others-hate-you/

======
jmarinez
I'll bite...

The mere term "fan" implies a polarizing view which separates one from the
other. In this particular case, Apple's fan base is reinforced by 30+ years of
what appears to be "human centered design." Not many companies can make that
claim. Beyond the incredible track record, Apple is able to communicate their
tradeoffs in design better than most. In the US, beyond the Lebron James paid
endorsement, Samsung's ads are the closest thing I've seen in years in trying
to make a dent into the psyche of the consumer with a clear message and a
device to back it up. There's other companies in the space that would love to
do the same, unfortunately, they don't have the financial resources.

In any case, I really doubt the existence of any real consensus behind
"Internet hatred towards Apple users." In fact, I bet that for anything
negative said about Apple or their following, there's at least double real
written pieces implying otherwise.

Is Apple the pioneer in all things tech? Absolutely not. But they never claim
to be either. In the case of the iPhone, other smartphones existed with
sizable markets - Palm Treo and Nokia's line, to name just a few. But it
wasn't until the iPhone that the current definition of the "smartphone" was
really cemented.

All things considered, competition is great for us consumers. Apple, Google
and some other great companies are fighting for our dollar and attention.
Competition is good even between companies.

In the wake of the iWatch, even current smartwatch manufacturers can't wait
for Apple to make a play in the game. A rising tide lifts all boats!

[http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/09/05/us-electronics-
fai...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/09/05/us-electronics-fair-
wearables-idUSKBN0H01AF20140905)

